# Man I see why John Starks retired...ouch!



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Ouch


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> testicle becomes twisted 360 degrees and its blood supply is cut off


Ouch!!:sigh:


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

My buddy's dad had that happen, it's supposedly one of the most painful experiences one can experience.


----------



## dirk16 (Jun 21, 2002)

OUCH!!! that would suck so bad!!!


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Whoa, I hadn't heard about this! I mean, "John Starks" is still a dirty word in Chicago, but I wouldn't wish this on Lucifer himself! (Well, maybe him)


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Ouch. Painful !!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

The sheer thought of that happening is making me cringe......


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Makes me want to throw up.. seriously.. i dont think I could read that again.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

I laughed when I first read that, and then I thought about how much it hurt.

Ugh.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I would shoot myself. In fact I feel like shooting myself right now after reading that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Imagine the ribbing he would get from teammates. I would never show my face. And I'd find whoever leaked that info out and shoot him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy CRAP! How can you twist a testicle?!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Holy CRAP! How can you twist a testicle?!



Too much of "personal friendliness."


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

> The sheer thought of that happening is making me cringe......


same here!:dead:


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Ouch


Old News, right?


----------

